# Ratification - how long?



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Girls how long does ratification usually take? We were approved at panel on the Maundy Thursday but have not received it through the post yet. I know they won't have looked at it until after the Easter bank hols but its been over a week now from the Tuesday after the bank hols. It has to go to the head of children's services at the LA.

Do you think I am being impatient or that it should have been here by now? 

Advice welcomed. xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
it varies with each LA, from one day being the shortest, 7 days (which I think is the norm) to 10 days which is the longest I am aware of, and possibly 14 days with some LA's

sorry that doesn't help much! Hope you hear something soon
x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

It hasn't helped with the Bank Holidays, and most probably the decision maker being on leave. 
Our ratification took 14 days to arrive, partly due to our council's policy of only posting using 2nd class stamps.

You could always call them to ask if it has been sent out - your SW should know the outcome before they post the letter too.


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Paul and Sunflower thank you for your kind replies. 

I think you are write Paul about the holidays possibly affecting time.  Our council only uses 2nd class too unless its a dire emergency document (I work for them - different part though). Sunflower I think those time scales sound about right in that case too. 

I have emailed our social worker this afternoon to enquire. 

Thanks for the advice  xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

We never did receive anything confirming we were approved!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Nor us!!!!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

We got a call from our sw 7 days after panel to say we had been approved and a letter arrived in the post 8 days after panel to confirm ratification.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

We were told 3 weeks perhaps more.....


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

7-10 days we were always told although we didn't receive any confirmation letter that I remember -I may have forgotten though!

Definitely 7-10 days for ratification of matching as this is the letter you need to evidence your adoption leave and intros normally start once ratification has taken place.


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Jess, Flash, Macgyver, Babas and Arrows     I am delighted to announce that today it finally arrived  thank you for all your reassurance  . It just seemed to be taking longer than originally envisaged even by my SW herself. Flash am I right that on another thread ages ago I read that you contested your employer's adoption leave policy   ? I would like some advice from someone who asked their employer to make their adoption policy the same pay as the maternity policy. My council only pays 90 per cent for 6 weeks while maternity get more. I am going to contest it and ask for the same deal as maternity. I have worked for them for 8 years. Any advice anyone can give me on what to put and how to word it would be much appreciated. 

Thanks ladies    xxxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

The legislation is changing in 2015 so you could use that to say they should already be accommodating (I work for a large employer and theirs are already changed for placements after 1mar2014).

Good luck x


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Jacks girl I'm jealous of your six weeks at 90%! I get SAP and that's it. I also have had to use holiday for every single meeting its been a nightmare!


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

babas said:


> Jacks girl I'm jealous of your six weeks at 90%! I get SAP and that's it. I also have had to use holiday for every single meeting its been a nightmare!


I think all adopters regardless of length of service or line of work should get the 90 per cent for six weeks and then the half pay plus SAP, otherwise you are living on next to nothing all the time. Plus I think all adopters should be entitled to the same rights as maternal mums and dads. I know they have said 2015 but its too long way off for all the mummys and daddys to be now  xx


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

I know it's really unfair. We have no choice but to take the time off yet there's no incentive!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey,

This link may help you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=316594.msg5684980#msg5684980


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

And this one
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=315447.msg5660469#msg5660469


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Gertie    x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Jacks girl, its definitly worth trying for more changes knowing it will be coming eventually. I too am lucky that I work for a large company, ours is the same as maternity policy so I get 6wks full pay, then remaining up to 9mths 90% then the last 3 mths (for a year) are optional but unpaid.  Really lucky, feel sorry for those with employers that don't support more x


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

THANKS WAITING   XXX


----------

